# Feeder Molly Conditions



## Launer (Jan 29, 2011)

I just bought a couple male and four female mollies and am going to breed them for an occasional snack for my rbp's, but I have seen on alot of sites that they need to be kept in brackish water to prevent ick. Is it necessary to keep them in brackish water?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

nah not at all...will do just fine in ur tank

ohh and i forgot....









and iim guessing the champaign-urbana is in refference to urbana in champaign county.....always good to have another fellow ohioan on board

go bucks


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep, nope... like Buckeye said, don't need brackish.


----------



## Launer (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks guys.

But actually Champaign-Urbana is in terms of University of Illinois. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

In fact, I'd even say they would probably breed better in pure freshwater.

Don't forget to add some peat.


----------



## Launer (Jan 29, 2011)

What would the peat do?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Gets 'em horny.


----------



## Launer (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok I will look into it haha


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

thats so weird cuz theres an urbana ohio in champaign county lol


----------

